# setting day & date (damage?) on Hamilton Khaki Pilot 2836-2



## Damm1t (Jan 17, 2012)

This is my first auto watch and I'm having trouble setting the day and date correctly... i'm always 12 hours off. It's got the 2836-2 eta movement so when you turn the crown one way it changes the date, and turning the other way will set the day. So i see the days are duplicated to represent morning and evening like MON MON TUE TUE WED WED etc. So is the first display for evening and then the second for morning? or is it the other way around? It seems that the watch mechanism must advance the day in the same order that i see when i am turning the crown (i.e., watch movement = MON MON TUE, turning the crown = MON MON TUE)

So this means when I set the watch in the morning on Monday, I should turn the crown until i see the first MON display... right? Or should I be turning the crown until I see the second MON display when setting in the morning?

Also, i read elsewhere that changing the day/date between 8 PM and 2 AM on a 2836-2 movement will cause permanent damage (https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eta-2836-2-movement-date-set-163908.html) Is this true!?!?!? How do i know if i broke it?


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

Make another full turn. To change the day/date you have to make two full turns (12 to 12 twice).


----------



## Damm1t (Jan 17, 2012)

So you change the day and date by moving the hands? The crown has two positions, one for setting day and date, the other for changing the time. Which way should I do it? (moving the hands or direct day/date) 

Also can anyone comment on the damage issue?


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

We cannot tell you if the movement is damaged. Go to a watchmaker and find out. Yes,is not recoemended to change the hour,date etc in that period of time (22-2/4) because the movement is starting to change those settings and all. IN manual you will find these things.
If my watch stops,i set the day/date by moving the hands forwards,to make sure that the date/day changes at 12 in the night. If the watch for example has stopped at 13:00 yesterday just make move the hand two times across,one is to change the new date from yesterday 1 to 2 and another one to set it at that hour.

I don't know if i expressed myself good enough but..


----------



## Damm1t (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I scoured the manual, but the Hamilton manual i have is about 100 pages, only 5 of which are written in english, and of those 5 pages, only 1 page pertains to the operation of the Pilot model with 2836-2 movement. Or are you talking about a manual from the movement manufacturer?


----------



## cptime (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Hamilton Khaki pilot and a King Scuba, both with day and date. This is the way I set them when they are wound down. If the watch reads 8:45, I have no way of knowing if that is the morning or the evening. So I advance the day and date to _yesterday.-- _ So if today is Thursday, the second- I would advance the quickset day/date to *Wednesday the first.* First or second "WED" on the display doesn't matter. (I think the extra "wed" is where a second language would go, but on mine, both spots are in english)

Once I have the day/date set to "yesterday", I then advance the hands- past midnight, past noon if necessary, to the correct time.

I don't really know if this is the right way or not, but I've never suffered any ill effects on my watches doing this. I have seikos that I don't change the date on between 2 and 4 , but the Hamilton"s day and date "snap" (advance) about two or three seconds before midnight, so I just set them whenever.


----------



## Cypher (Sep 23, 2010)

You can find the manual in the website.

*cptime*: bad habit to change time and date between those hours. I suggest to not do that anymore on any mechanical watches( at least to cheaper movements). But the hours are 22PM - 2 AM (in the morning).

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## taktlis (Mar 1, 2010)

Wait, it's bad to change time/date/day between what hours?
Never heard of this can you elaborate?


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

taktlis said:


> Wait, it's bad to change time/date/day between what hours?
> Never heard of this can you elaborate?


between 10PM-2AM. Reason being that the movement is moving the day-date on its own and your hand adjustment might offset the gears that are already in motion. It's also recommended to adjust the date by winding slowly, unlike when you adjust the time, which should be quick winds clockwise.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

gyang333 said:


> between 10PM-2AM. Reason being that the movement is moving the day-date on its own and your hand adjustment might offset the gears that are already in motion. It's also recommended to adjust the date by winding slowly, unlike when you adjust the time, which should be quick winds clockwise.


I thought it was between 9:00 p.m and 3:00 a.m. When I owned my Zenith that's the rule of thumb I followed and I stuck with it, but all watches are different. I would read the owners manual to see what it says for you to do.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

go by the manual, there's non-interference movement and there's one that turn and break the date wheel, unless the manual say it's fine assume otherwise!


----------



## Nocturnal310 (Sep 17, 2011)

just youtube 'setting date on mechanical watch'..lots of videos explaining how to do it and why not to do it other way


----------

